# Too Large A Rotary Table



## kf4zht (Oct 12, 2016)

Shopping for a rotary table with a few projects in mind. Trying to find something used locally since I have time but most of what pops up are the 10-12" range.

This will be going on a PM727 mill. Assuming that a 10" table has about 1" of overlap on the sides it will hang off the front and back, but could be centered up with the spindle. 

Would having an oversize table like this cause issues? Most of the complaints I read on the larger tables are weight, I have a hoist I use regularly and am in decent shape.


----------



## fixit (Oct 12, 2016)

What about the height ? to me that could be a problem. Table height plus tool space plus workpiece equals available space. 

fixit


----------



## tincture500 (Oct 12, 2016)

Height is the bigger issue. How much travel do you have from table to spindle.?


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 12, 2016)

Another option.
Shop made: http://www.projectsinmetal.com/a-simple-rotary-table-without-a-worm-drive/

Daryl
MN


----------



## kf4zht (Oct 12, 2016)

fixit said:


> What about the height ? to me that could be a problem. Table height plus tool space plus workpiece equals available space.
> 
> fixit





tincture500 said:


> Height is the bigger issue. How much travel do you have from table to spindle.?



The machine has 18" of spindle to table. Right now I am using a vise with swivel and haven't had any issues with Z travel. Not even sure if the grease on the top 3-4" of column dovetails has been touched. For most of what I need as long as it isn't taller than 5-6" I should be ok. 



Uglydog said:


> Another option.
> Shop made: http://www.projectsinmetal.com/a-simple-rotary-table-without-a-worm-drive/
> 
> Daryl
> MN



That is pretty nice, unfortunately I don't have a lathe.


----------



## Fabrickator (Oct 12, 2016)

Depending on what you'll be doing, it could be too tall and wide.  I have a 5" RT and it's almost too big for my Mini-Mill which has 12" Z travel.  Also, if you ever want to combine it with an angle plate, you be out of luck because you may run out of table length like I almost did for this operation.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a 8"rotary table that is about all I want to pick up and move by hand any more.  A 6" swing dividing head and tailstock on a sub plate as well.  If they were any heavier I would probably rarely or never use them.  I have a hoist, but it just makes the job a bigger and slower chore.  A lot of it depends on what size work you typically do.  More capacity is a good thing up to a point.  I prefer not to buy what I call "1% solutions", meaning up sizing for the rare job or "just in case."  I try to meet 99% of my needs well.  I try to select house, vehicle, and tools to fit my ordinary needs, and then look at alternative ideas for the rare occasions when I need something bigger.  I don't want to have an 18 wheeler sitting around so I can move a 24 x 240" lathe just in case I might need one someday.  That likely goes against the mind set of many of us on this forum...   8^)


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 12, 2016)

Every time I put my 10" compound tilt rotary table on my mill using my jib crane due to its weight.  It reminds me of the Flintstone cartoons, where the bar hop puts the rack of ribs on the side of the car, and the car flips over. Well, that's how I feel about my large heavy rotary table everytime I use it.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 12, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> I don't want to have an 18 wheeler sitting around so I can move a 24 x 240" lathe just in case I might need one someday. That likely goes against the mind set of many of us on this forum... 8^)




Bob, I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a Vertex 10" . It is very heavy , I wish I had an 8 inch RT . I will probably pick up a 6" if a deal comes my way .


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 12, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Bob, I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> View attachment 137509


Ah, that is only a ten wheel Freightliner.  You need a heavy spec tractor with a low boy trailer for the real manly stuff.  I drive a Nissan Versa, cheapest new car you can buy in America, and use Ulma Doctor for my heavy work...  8^)

Of, course, my heavy work gets delivered by two wheeled trailer...


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 12, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Ah, that is only a ten wheel Freightliner.




Actually 12, has a drop down axle.  Licensed for 100,000 lb.  600 HP Cat  The lowboy is over at my son's yard.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 12, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Actually 12, has a drop down axle.  Licensed for 100,000 lb.  600 HP Cat  The lowboy is over at my son's yard.


Ah, pusher axle, big bore, and low boy, you DO make the grade...  Do you need permits for 100K # up there?


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 12, 2016)

No, over 100,000 yes.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 12, 2016)

80,000# here.


----------



## Sandia (Oct 12, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> 80,000# here.




Same in Texas


----------



## Sandia (Oct 12, 2016)

I use an 8", and it's all I want to lift. Dont have a problem on the Z axis on the knee mill, but I took my swivel base off the vise. Helped a lot and never used it anyway.


----------



## AGCB97 (Oct 19, 2016)

I was recently looking at a 8" but decided on a 6" since most of the work I envision will use it in the vertical mode. And like Bob said in post #7, it will do almost anything I want. I put a 5" chuck on it. Saved $$$ too. Easy to carry, store and mount.


----------

